# Ipad Mini or Car Pc or other Tablet?????



## huggy54

Ok I was thinking of getting the Alpine W910 for my new install as it ticks all the features I'm after, but now I'm toying with the idea of a tablet/car pc as seem more expandable etc.

Now the main features I want is (basically the main features the W910 have)

1) Ability to connect a processor optically (as I want to use my Alpine H800 processor)

2) Bluetooth, so I can receive and make calls whilst driving. (I would also like if I could stream music from my Mobile to the tablet/pc but that's not essential.)

3) USB so I can use it as external storage for music and films

4) SatNav

5) TV tuner 

6) Support for a reverse camera or something similar.

Now the iPad mini seems a strong contender, but not being able to USB is real off putting, a car pc seems a bit better but alto more work involved, are there any other alternatives.

Any ideas??????


----------



## BigRed

u can do ipad mini to optical via a dac converter ($90) only thing is you would need to either use the ipad mini for volume or use something like the alpine H800 to control it via the remote


----------



## Wy2quiet

CarPC takes nowhere near as much trouble as some would make you believe. In my opinion I will never go back to a head unit as it is far inferior. You can build a full carpc for under $400 which makes it the best option IMO.


----------



## huggy54

BigRed said:


> u can do ipad mini to optical via a dac converter ($90) only thing is you would need to either use the ipad mini for volume or use something like the alpine H800 to control it via the remote


I got No issues using the iPad mini to control volume, I doubt I would keep the controller in the car.

But does the iPad have the other features that I am after?


----------



## huggy54

Wy2quiet said:


> CarPC takes nowhere near as much trouble as some would make you believe. In my opinion I will never go back to a head unit as it is far inferior. You can build a full carpc for under $400 which makes it the best option IMO.


Ill ask is it possible for me to get all the features I'm looking for with what your recommending? And if so you got the details of a pc this spec?

Also forgot to mention in the first post if I was TO go the car pc route I would like the pc as small as possible


----------



## Wy2quiet

Everything except hands free Bluetooth phone integration is possible. That I believe is still a work in progress. Check Google though.


----------



## huggy54

Wy2quiet said:


> Everything except hands free Bluetooth phone integration is possible. That I believe is still a work in progress. Check Google though.


Surprised bluetooth calling isn't available with a car pc


----------



## tripanazomi_1

Hello , 
Just an idea , I have seen this install in many car builds without screen but with Ipad mini as head unit. 

Iphone as head unit ( GPS software tobe purchased , ) 
Apple TV ( for optical out and HDMI out) 
7" screen with HDMI in ( Liliput or Xenarc brands have If I am not wrong) 
Wireless HDD for your files ( change internal disc with SSD just to get working disk in all vibrating situations which make normal HDD not working after some time ) 
wireless mini cam for backview etc ( for iphone) 

a mini wireless router for wireless need inside the car.

You just need to install the apple tV next to H800 with a small optical cable and need longer HDMI cable to the 7"screen.


----------



## schmiddr2

Tablet GPS

You would need to buy a program that has all the maps loaded onto the tablet, otherwise it will require you to use cellular service or wifi to load maps. The other thing I would be worried about is the GPS receiver in tablets might not have the best signal strength on the dash, when compared to an external USB wired GPS receiver (prob lots of variables, but this is just cautious pessimism).

If I ever change to a tablet, I would try the $50 DeLorme Road Atlas setup that has all the maps and an external receiver. Not sure if it works with iPad though.


----------



## BigRed

I have an iPad mini in the dash and the GPS works great. Never had an issue. I also purchased a remote control which is Bluetooth so no need for external volume which makes things even better


----------



## b.w.1974

BigRed said:


> I have an iPad mini in the dash and the GPS works great. Never had an issue. I also purchased a remote control which is Bluetooth so no need for external volume which makes things even better


Do you run the Ipad mini to a processor or what else to run to amps? I am looking to do either ipad mini or Samsung galaxy tab2


----------



## BigRed

Goes thru purei20 to processor optical in


----------



## eisnerracing

YUP i would do an ipad mini or ipad 
connected to a isteamer or digital converted 
also use Alpine RUX-C800 Controller for PXA-H800 to control processing 
add a hot spot for the ipad 4g for nav. 

i love ipad mini or ipad in the dash


----------



## t3sn4f2

I'd go with the Pure i-20. It maintains digital sync so you don't get ticks and pops when pausing or changing tracks, it charges the iDevice, it boots instantly unlike an Apple TV or the like, it's affordable, it's completely stable, you don't need a router, and power supplies are readably available high quality and cheap. I forget what else.


----------



## BigRed

^^ hit the nail on the head!


----------



## b.w.1974

and is there a link to that? Im bout to google it. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## t3sn4f2

b.w.1974 said:


> and is there a link to that? Im bout to google it. Thanks for the suggestions


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/118616-testing-pure-i20-bit-1-5-ipod-pad-phone-digital-output.html


----------



## b.w.1974

thanks for the link


----------



## huggy54

Just to stick another question out there, do any of the tablets mentioned above support a external dvd drive or a USB pen drive etc? I'm quite sure the iPad doesnt, my windows 8 tablet at home is fine to plugin usb drives (mines is 500GB) and it works.

Just wanted to know as im still on for a tablet to replace headunit, and on another note in now thinking of selling my h800 to get a Mosconi 6to8 to connect to the tablet via bluetooth


----------



## ccapil

I'd do an ipad mini or the new ipad air (if u have room).
I would do an ipad mini to an istreamer, the istreamer gives you rca out to go to a line driver or dsp processor, and full 2.1 amp charging. The istreamer has its own high quality digital to analogue converter instead of using the one in the ipad, also another cool feature it gives you is when you turn the key off, the music playing automatically pauses, and when you turn the key back on, the ipad charges and plays the music from where it paused last.

I have an ipad mini in my car, custom fiberglass dash I made. It slides in from the side and charges automatically and it's hooked up to my headunit which is hidden behind, it gives me high quality music out, Bluetooth and rcas to my 2 amps.

I would do ipad mini > istreamer > dsp (bit one etc) (gives you an optional drc to control volume etc) OR a line driver - I like the audiocontrol ones.


----------



## schmiddr2

I think I'll wait till the Haswell processors get some time in tablets. They will run cooler and have higher speed capability.


----------



## jtaudioacc

huggy54 said:


> Just to stick another question out there, do any of the tablets mentioned above support a external dvd drive or a USB pen drive etc? I'm quite sure the iPad doesnt, my windows 8 tablet at home is fine to plugin usb drives (mines is 500GB) and it works.
> 
> Just wanted to know as im still on for a tablet to replace headunit, and on another note in now thinking of selling my h800 to get a Mosconi 6to8 to connect to the tablet via bluetooth


you can use the seagate wifi hard drive with the ipad.

bigred has one.

Seagate Satellite Wireless | Seagate


----------



## Zippy

FYI, you can forward your cell phone to a skype account and use the skype app on the iPad to answer calls. You can pay for a Skype number to have a fixed land line number forward to your skype. Answering skype pauses your music while you are on skype. You would be using the built in mic on the iPad to talk into so make sure it's not blocked.

I'm planning on swapping my BRZ's head unit with a retina display iPad mini when my PS8 control module comes out. I've already ordered a 128G retina display iPad mini with vzw cell access. My iPad mini order is currently in "preparing to ship" status.


----------



## PUREAUDIO

Has anyone put a Surface Pro 2 in their car?


----------



## kmbkk

Zippy said:


> FYI, you can forward your cell phone to a skype account and use the skype app on the iPad to answer calls. You can pay for a Skype number to have a fixed land line number forward to your skype. Answering skype pauses your music while you are on skype. You would be using the built in mic on the iPad to talk into so make sure it's not blocked.
> 
> I'm planning on swapping my BRZ's head unit with a retina display iPad mini when my PS8 control module comes out. I've already ordered a 128G retina display iPad mini with vzw cell access. My iPad mini order is currently in "preparing to ship" status.


Will the mini easily fit in your car? The reason I ask is I have an FR-S and have kicked around the idea of doing either a tablet or car PC.


----------



## Zippy

I'll let you know when I get it. From what I saw the center trim piece around the head unit may need trimmed. I already bought a spare center console trim piece planning on a carputer, but the mini is just so much nicer. It's an old school removable head unit that works without being in the vehicle. Score!


----------



## Ultimateherts

Android "Liquid Spin" app

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## huggy54

jtaudioacc said:


> you can use the seagate wifi hard drive with the ipad.
> 
> bigred has one.
> 
> Seagate Satellite Wireless | Seagate


Now thats nice, not sure what benefit it has though over a normal USB pen drive etc? as I only really need about 64GB - 128GB of space. 

Nonetheless I am really swaying towards an iPad, the only thing that puts me off, is id really like to have the ability to plug in an external cd/dvd drive (as sometimes I have passengers who always brings CD's and DVD's to listen/watch to in the car). Its not a deal breaker, but its a massive incentive at the same time.


----------



## Ultimateherts

huggy54 said:


> Now thats nice, not sure what benefit it has though over a normal USB pen drive etc? as I only really need about 64GB - 128GB of space.
> 
> Nonetheless I am really swaying towards an iPad, the only thing that puts me off, is id really like to have the ability to plug in an external cd/dvd drive (as sometimes I have passengers who always brings CD's and DVD's to listen/watch to in the car). Its not a deal breaker, but its a massive incentive at the same time.


No no no 2 drives so that they can burn a copy of the CD...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DonH

Raspberry Pi.... im currently working on putting on in my vehicle 
Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!


----------



## jtaudioacc

huggy54 said:


> Now thats nice, not sure what benefit it has though over a normal USB pen drive etc? as I only really need about 64GB - 128GB of space.
> 
> Nonetheless I am really swaying towards an iPad, the only thing that puts me off, is id really like to have the ability to plug in an external cd/dvd drive (as sometimes I have passengers who always brings CD's and DVD's to listen/watch to in the car). Its not a deal breaker, but its a massive incentive at the same time.


it's benefit is for the ipad, which doesn't have a way to plug in an external drive.
especially for movies, that can take up a lot of memory in HD, and being on the go.


----------



## M-Dub

Nexus 7 with USB ROM: USB ROM for Nexus 7

I have a USB hub hooked up with a flash drive, DAC, keyboard, mouse, etc... all while charging off the same USB port. 

I'm pretty sure hard drives and CD/DVD drives will work too.


----------



## Yagi-san

Just to refresh a topic.

I was thinking also for myself to use iPad mini as a HU. Via i20 is connected with optical to processor.
But, how can i manage a hands free calls? Would it be possible ? And how to manage a volume on iPad? Use a OEM knobs on steering wheel? I bought a original app Novigon, so I would use it as GPS navigation ! only iPad would use as a tablet/HU !
Looking forward to any reply !

Cheers, Yagi-san


----------



## captainobvious

Yagi-san said:


> Just to refresh a topic.
> 
> I was thinking also for myself to use iPad mini as a HU. Via i20 is connected with optical to processor.
> But, how can i manage a hands free calls? Would it be possible ? And how to manage a volume on iPad? Use a OEM knobs on steering wheel? I bought a original app Novigon, so I would use it as GPS navigation ! only iPad would use as a tablet/HU !
> Looking forward to any reply !
> 
> Cheers, Yagi-san


You could use the controller for your processor for volume control or possibly a bluetooth module for the iPad. As for handsfree calls:



Zippy said:


> FYI, you can forward your cell phone to a skype account and use the skype app on the iPad to answer calls. You can pay for a Skype number to have a fixed land line number forward to your skype. Answering skype pauses your music while you are on skype. You would be using the built in mic on the iPad to talk into so make sure it's not blocked.


----------



## Yagi-san

captainobvious: thank you for your reply !
What in case, If I do not want to use Skype (forwarding calls from Iphone) ? BT would be solution (Iphone -->Ipad mini) ?

Cheers mate,

Yagi-san


----------



## edzyy

These ipad float mounts are amazing


----------



## schmiddr2

That is pretty clever and user friendly. Doesn't look like it charges so the slide lock version looks better to me.


----------



## edzyy

I could see that being a con for most. 

Being able to take it with me would be most important since I live in the city & park on the street


----------



## ccapil

That's similar to my ipad in my car. As my sig.
I have a iPad mini moulded into the dash using a quick release design using magnets:








[/URL][/IMG]
Works great! No you don't get charging, but the ipad will last the day and I just recharge at night.


----------



## edzyy

I've been meaning to ask. 

Can you get GPS on the ipad mini without a plan?


----------



## Yagi-san

I know for those Amplified kits. I just have to manage the hands free call (if possible without Skype)!

Cheers,

Yagi-san


----------



## schmiddr2

edzyy said:


> I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> Can you get GPS on the ipad mini without a plan?


I've been wondering also. https://discussions.apple.com/message/21223257#21223257


----------



## audiopluscny

I have a note 8 connected to a behringer uac 202 optical to arc ps8. Tablet controls volume. USB hub support for flash drive. Sd slot. Charging and USB host together. Tasker app can turn tablet on off with ignition. Steering wheel controls via bluetooth with arduino. Front hardware keys control volume up and down. So u can make a permanent mount.gps works great. Tablet talk controls your phone answers and make calls will turn the speaker phone on but will not have sound through the tablet. Windows is by far more powerful . But bad for a car from my experience everything is small and the front ends like centra fuse are not a good solution. Apple doesn't allow the useful mods android does so to me not a option.


----------



## edzyy

2:18





Apparently there is a new device that gives you optical out over bluetooth , Steering wheel controls, & analog audio.

Called "stream blue" by NAV-TV

All I could find was this http://www.navtv.com/userfiles/editor/file/manuals/030514/SteerBlue Manual rJ4.pdf


----------



## req

i have a carPC that i am just buttoning up with windows 8. im using a chalkboard electronics 7" LCD. i was working on the software install last night. last page of my GTi build log in my signature.

the thing i am trying to work on is the hands free calling, and audio streaming via bluetooth. i know the quality is low - but it is super convienent. i use optical out into my carPC. 240gb solid state internal drive for all of my music and crap. wireless data via my cell phone (unlimited data plan) and FoxFi app. windows 8.1 - so all the nifty touch friendly crap that i dont know how to use yet. i dont know about GPS because i have not bought an antenna yet, but supposedly they are plug and play.

i dunno. i love the carPC.


----------



## edzyy

edzyy said:


> 2:18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a new device that gives you optical out over bluetooth , Steering wheel controls, & analog audio.
> 
> Called "stream blue" by NAV-TV
> 
> All I could find was this http://www.navtv.com/userfiles/editor/file/manuals/030514/SteerBlue Manual rJ4.pdf












From SoundMan



> This is the StreamBlue! This unit will pair to your iPad, and let you control the iPad with your factory steering wheel controls, while streaming DIGITAL AUDIO via SPDIF, or analog RCA. These will be up on our site TONIGHT! Slap that on your Bit One and smoke it!!! SOUNDMANCA.com


----------



## Ultimateherts

edzyy said:


> From SoundMan


What is the cost for this unit? It just seems redundant and expensive.


----------



## eviling

BigRed said:


> u can do ipad mini to optical via a dac converter ($90) only thing is you would need to either use the ipad mini for volume or use something like the alpine H800 to control it via the remote


this is amazing...only 90$ on top of a 300$ over priced tablet with very limited use? when you can do as much with better software for all together the price of the tablet or less..


----------



## t3sn4f2

I'd rather mount an 80PRS in the trunk near the processor or amps and control it from the steering wheel and the iDevice in iPod mode. I can't think of an interface that gives you everything this does without any of the complications or countless hours of research. This is a list of what it does that the stand alone tab/interface module won't do.

-Digital HQ USB source, no need for an expensive and/or hard to integrate into car audio DAC 
-Reference quality level analog outputs.
-HQ analog master volume control with car audio friendly volume dependent loudness contour
-Handy sub level control if you remotely mount the volume encoder up front
-Speaker level AUX input in order to keep your stock head unit as another source
-You can mount it near the processor or amps for easier and better installation noise wise
-HD Radio
-Source selection from steering wheel.
-Handfree Bluetooth displayed on tablet.
-Simple CD and USB drive navigation media navigating option. Or full control and more functionality for other things if you mod the PRS's display and mount it upfront somewhere.
-HQ DSP functionality if you need it.

I forget what else.

There's nothing out there now, nor will there ever be something with all those features. Hell, if your pockets are deep and you want the "best", you can do the above with a P99RS.


----------



## Ultimateherts

More crossover slopes (36db, 72db etc) on a carpc.


----------



## rebar

ccapil said:


> I would do ipad mini > istreamer > dsp (bit one etc) (gives you an optional drc to control volume etc) OR a line driver - I like the audiocontrol ones.


I cant justify buying a expensive DSP for a RV hauler I spend a month every year in.. I dont answer calls 

Can I.. ?

iphone5 > istreamer or i-20 > JL Audio CL-RLC > amp rca's? 

For a simple but powerful pandora system to entertain me on the long hauls?
SQ would be somewhat of a waste on this cummins powered E350


----------

